

"Hi Guido [...]. You seem to have an awesome expertise on Python." - ot
https://plus.google.com/115212051037621986145/posts/R8jEVrobbRj

======
adamnemecek
It's missing the obligatory "We are looking for someone with n years of
experience." where n > age of the project.

~~~
joshbaptiste
Golden comment response

    
    
       — How many years of experience do you have with Python?
       — ALL OF THEM.

~~~
josh2600
[https://gist.github.com/dhh/1285068](https://gist.github.com/dhh/1285068)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Well, can't really blame this recruiter, he/she certainly found the best
candidate given the requirements.

------
skeoh
For those who are not familiar: Guido created Python.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guido_van_Rossum](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guido_van_Rossum)

